# تعلن مؤسسة الهدف الامثل عن: تشكيلة جديدة من تقاويم عام 1433هـ - 2012 م



## أبو شووق (19 سبتمبر 2011)

تـعـلـن مؤسسة​ 







عن تشكيلة جديدة من تقاويم عام 1433هـ .
ومنتجاتنا المصنعة محليا لهذه السنة تحتوي على تشكيله مميزه 
من التقاويم الخشبية و التقاويم الجلدية وتقاويم الاكلريك بتصاميم فريدة . 
ونحن على استعداد على تنفيذ موديلات خاصة بكم وبوقت قياسي .​

































































































































































































































































للإستفسار وطلب الكتلوج على الايميل​


[email protected]​



وللاتصال بنا على الجوال ​


0582179975​



............................​





​


----------



## أبو شووق (19 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: تعلن مؤسسة الهدف الامثل عن: تشكيلة جديدة من تقاويم عام 1433هـ - 2012 م*

سبحان الله وبحمده , سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## tjarksa (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: تعلن مؤسسة الهدف الامثل عن: تشكيلة جديدة من تقاويم عام 1433هـ - 2012 م*

السلام عليكم كم الاسعار يابو شوق ؟


----------



## جنان الخلد (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: تعلن مؤسسة الهدف الامثل عن: تشكيلة جديدة من تقاويم عام 1433هـ - 2012 م*

بالتوفيق لك ياااارب ...


----------



## جوو الرياض (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: تعلن مؤسسة الهدف الامثل عن: تشكيلة جديدة من تقاويم عام 1433هـ - 2012 م*

[align=center] 
اتمنى لكم التووفيق يابو شوووق
[/align]


----------



## أبو شووق (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: تعلن مؤسسة الهدف الامثل عن: تشكيلة جديدة من تقاويم عام 1433هـ - 2012 م*



tjarksa قال:


> السلام عليكم كم الاسعار يابو شوق ؟


 

هلا وغلا , الاسعار تختلف حسب الكميات 

أتصل وستجد مايسرك بإذن الله


----------



## أبو شووق (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: تعلن مؤسسة الهدف الامثل عن: تشكيلة جديدة من تقاويم عام 1433هـ - 2012 م*



جنان الخلد قال:


> بالتوفيق لك ياااارب ...


 

وياااك يارب


----------



## أبو شووق (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: تعلن مؤسسة الهدف الامثل عن: تشكيلة جديدة من تقاويم عام 1433هـ - 2012 م*



جوو الرياض قال:


> [align=center]
> اتمنى لكم التووفيق يابو شوووق
> [/align]


 

وياااك أخوي جوو الرياض


----------



## أبو شووق (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: تعلن مؤسسة الهدف الامثل عن: تشكيلة جديدة من تقاويم عام 1433هـ - 2012 م*

سبحان الله وبحمده , سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أبو شووق (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: تعلن مؤسسة الهدف الامثل عن: تشكيلة جديدة من تقاويم عام 1433هـ - 2012 م*

لا إله الا انت سبحانك , إني كنت من الضالمين


----------

